# Shower Head & Elbow Replacement



## brewer55 (Mar 3, 2013)

We're remodeling our master bath and am down to the Moen shower parts. 
I'm attempting to remove the metal elbow extension where one end is threaded for the shower head and the other threaded end goes into the wall. I've removed the shower head with no problem, it is the end that goes into the wall. I'm very nervous about forcing it as I already broke a pvc pipe for hot water on one of the faucets requiring a costly plumbing repair. 

Anyway, I've put a set of vise grips on that elbow and have attempted to unscrew it in a counter-clockwise fashion but it does not want to turn. Since it has been in since 1995 I'm sure there is both corrosion and plumbers tape at play here.

Any suggestions? Is there a special tool to remove this? (See attached pic).


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 3, 2013)

No special tool that I am aware of.  Since you don't know what is behind the wall you have two choices that I can see. 
1.  You can take your chances and put enough pressure on it to get the pipe to break loose. 
2.   You can carefully open the wall above the tile around the elbow to see what you have.  

If you try the first option you may break something and have to open the wall anyway.  If you go for the second you will definetly have to fix the wall but not the plumbing because you can get to and support the threaded fitting the shower elbow is screwed into.  How lucky do you feel?


----------



## brewer55 (Mar 3, 2013)

Fireguy5674 said:


> No special tool that I am aware of.  Since you don't know what is behind the wall you have two choices that I can see.
> 1.  You can take your chances and put enough pressure on it to get the pipe to break loose.
> 2.   You can carefully open the wall above the tile around the elbow to see what you have.
> 
> If you try the first option you may break something and have to open the wall anyway.  If you go for the second you will definetly have to fix the wall but not the plumbing because you can get to and support the threaded fitting the shower elbow is screwed into.  How lucky do you feel?



Thanks, but since posting this morning, a friend came by with bigger tools than mine! He broke it loose and I'm good to go. I appreciate you jumping in with the advice though.


----------

